# Recent Covid-19 "Traffic Light" Designations for Jalisco, Michoacan and Oaxaca



## johnflycaster (Aug 7, 2021)

Greetings expat community,

I'm arriving in Guadalajara Monday, August 9, with subsequent travels to Morelia, Guanajuato City, and Oaxaca City. I'm trying to assess the recent upgrades (or downgrades depending on perspective) to the COVID-19 restrictions. I'm particularly worried about Jalisco being elevated to "Maximo" restrictions. My travel mates and I are vaccinated and masked so my worries are less about remaining healthy and more about access to these cities' cultural sites, amenities, mercados, street food and restaurants. What is the reality "on the ground?"

Regards,
john


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

In Guadalajara you shouldn't have any trouble with mercados, street food, and restaurants. They are all open. Also the parks. I'm not sure about museums and theaters. I think I remember someone telling me the Symphony was performing again, but I'm not positive.

I would be very surprised if a change in alert color changes anything, but that is just an opinion.


----------



## johnflycaster (Aug 7, 2021)

TundraGreen, thank you for your insight and opinion.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

Do not believe the rating red or green.. it follows what the governors want the people to believe and not the reality. Here in Chiapas we have the government reports and the citizens reports. Each Barrio is orgamized and the neighbors warn the neighbors.. Covid is getting out of hand the farmacies are doing tests non stop and the results are that 30% of the people getting tested are positive. Meanwhile the state tells us we are green.. It is insane. Yesterday a friend of mine told me 6 people in her family have it.. every dau I am hearing about more people getting sick meanwhile we are green.. There is something way off.
Everything here is open with no masks in the indigenous communities or the markets.. Beware. wear a mask even if it feels an overkill because no one around is waering one. A young friend of mine came down with 104 fever coughetc.. no testin in his community so no covid declare and this story is repeated hundreds of time.. You are on your own in Mexico.


----------



## maesonna (Jun 10, 2008)

citlali said:


> Do not believe the rating red or green.. it follows what the governors want the people to believe and not the reality.


Very true. Here in Mexico City, the federal and state authorities have been in disagreement this weekend about whether we are in orange or in red. There could be no clearer indication that the colours aren’t based on solid statistical criteria.

My personal “ambulance index” has never been so high. We live near a major highway that is one of the main routes from central Mexico City to the southernmost part of the city. When infections were at a high point in April/May I would hear 4 to 5 ambulance sirens a day. Now I am hearing up to 7 per day.


----------



## MangoTango (Feb 8, 2020)

I am just so grateful that I am not 20 years old.
I think this 'variant' theme is going to go on for years.

In Mexico - perhaps 5/10 people know me by my first name.
Perhaps 20/30 people know me by my last name.
Perhaps no more than 50 people have ever heard of me. (It is sad when the check-out girl at costco seems to know you too well).

Of the 20/30 people who know my last name, maybe 10+ have tested positive for covid this past year. And I have interacted with all of them. All of them have recovered and none were ever terribly ill. They range in age from 30 to 80 years old.

I've had my two Pfizer doses. 

But if this is what life holds for the future then I am going to re-write my living will. Perhaps my own personal life situation at the moment is influencing my mindset some - but not only is my own simple aging limiting the things I could do when I was younger, but with all these covid precautions/limitations added on top - life just isn't what I was planning for in retirement. 

I never want to be put into a medically induced coma and placed on a respirator etc. I would rather volunteer for a risky research project that tested the effects of a new drug or something, first. 

I recently had a (second hand) conversation - euthanasia is not 'legal' in Mexico - but it is accepted. 

If maesonna has an ambulance meter - I have a cantina meter. The 'simple' people around us are rocking at top volume until nearly 5AM at least four nights a week...


----------



## maesonna (Jun 10, 2008)

Oh, there are indeed parties around us as well as ambulances!


----------



## eastwind (Jun 18, 2016)

My Mom is in a nursing home in Virginia. I get an email from them every single day that starts off the same: "we continue with no new cases among staff or residents". That's the only part of it I read, the rest is all about their procedures and rules for visitors. Vistors are allowed. And yet no new cases in the most vulnerable population. They had a wave of cases last year and some deaths, that was while my mom was still in the independent living section. But at some point they got past it, and haven't had any more since. 

I suspect that is because everyone among the staff and residents have had it and those that survived are all immune. And the vaccine had nothing to do with it because the dying was all before the vaccines showed up.

When Quintana Roo was the only orange state (a few months back when the country was half green, half yellow and QR orange), they put an 11 pm curfew in place. We still have that, I think (I'm never out that late). I suppose there's some theory that the later it gets the drunker everyone gets, and the drunker they are the more likely they are to spread covid due to mask non-compliance or whatever. But in reality, it was more a politician being seen to take action than anything intended to have an effect.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

maesonna said:


> Oh, there are indeed parties around us as well as ambulances!


Maybe I'm just lucky, but I haven't heard many ambulance sirens for ages. And no parties either. Of course, I do live in a fairly quiet (and mask-wearing) part of Mexico City.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

In Chiapas we are on solid green no matter what. It will be interesting to hear if we change color what restrictions they will have.. No that it matters as half of the State does what ever it wants and the government has very little to say unless they are there to give money.. Here the fiestas go on and on.. I just got a short history of the barrio who has solid fiesta from end of june till 24th of August. On the 24th of August there was a major celebration in 1648 when after 20 years of slavery the indigenous became free,,, Apparently tributes were given to Spain in July and december and part of the tributes would be given to the city of San Cristobal.. In another word the summer is one big party.. there is no escaping the tradition of raising hell all summer...


----------



## surabi (Jan 1, 2017)

johnflycaster- no one knows from one day to the next what the situation might be- it can change rapidly depending on whether infections skyrocket in an area or not, as has been true all over the world throughout the course of this pandemic.

Just don't be laissez faire about it, just because you've been vaxed and wear a mask. There have been many breakthrough infections from the Delta variant among the vaxed, and just because the vax might keep you from getting really sick, spending your holiday sick in bed or feeling lousy is not what you want.
Personally, you wouldn''t catch me going anywhere in crowds of people, or taking public transport now, even though I've been vaxed and always mask in public.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

surabi said:


> Personally, you wouldn''t catch me going anywhere in crowds of people, or taking public transport now, even though I've been vaxed and always mask in public.


¡Completamente de acuerdo!


----------

